# Liquor store



## nicosd (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm giving a bid at a liquor store, can I drop 1/2 EMT vertical from ceiling to floor (freestanding) about 8 feet?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bump.

I moved this to it's own thread. Please don't tack unrelated questions onto existing threads.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

It sounds like you're good to go. 


*(A) Securely Fastened.​*​​​​EMT shall be securely fastened in
place at least every 3 m (10 ft). In addition, each EMT run
between termination points shall be securely fastened within
900 mm (3 ft) of each outlet box, junction box, device box,​
cabinet, conduit body, or other tubing termination.




Although some inspectors might say it's subject to physical damage.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It sounds like you're good to go.


I agree assuming he has supports within 10'.

That said, 1/2" EMT is pretty flimsy stuff, I might run 3/4" or 1" just to give it a bit more stiffness, I would rather go RMC but that is a big jump in cost.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I agree assuming he has supports within 10'.
> 
> That said, 1/2" EMT is pretty flimsy stuff, I might run 3/4" or 1" just to give it a bit more stiffness, I would rather go RMC but that is a big jump in cost.


Agreed. Besides, I think all 1/2 emt has some sort of bend in it, that you cant straighten out, from the factory... :laughing:


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

I've seen it down in home depot. When I do it, I use IMT, with threaded couplings. It's a much better job.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Shallow strut
Standoff straps
Spring nuts
1/2" x 1/4-20s
Square washers
Strut base 
3/8" male threaded drop-in anchors
fasteners to attach to ceiling material


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Maybe look at a Wiremold power pole.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Maybe look at a Wiremold power pole.


$100+ vs $1 seems unlikely.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Besides, I think all 1/2 emt has some sort of bend in it, that you cant straighten out, from the factory...


Do you often analyze the straightness of the conduit drops in your local liquor store? :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

walkerj said:


> Shallow strut
> Standoff straps
> Spring nuts
> 1/2" x 1/4-20s
> ...


Really ugly comppared to just emt


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I agree assuming he has supports within 10'.
> 
> That said, 1/2" EMT is pretty flimsy stuff, I might run 3/4" or 1" just to give it a bit more stiffness, I would rather go RMC but that is a big jump in cost.


But for a couple drops, you could use IMC and it would not really add much cost...


----------



## nicosd (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks everybody


----------

